# '39 Snyder Built "munro Special"



## pedal_junky (May 18, 2016)

Got started on this one with a minimal cleaning. The first two pics will be the "before". The wheels are pretty crusty but are laser straight and the hubs races and bearings look very good. Got everything apart, the tank was stubborn, but finally submitted in the end of the 5th round. Dipped it in a warm OA bath for a few hours and the pins look solid. Amazing stuff. My plan is to try and locate a front fender, then a light. Got bars on the way.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 18, 2016)

Whoa! That tank came out clean. Nice.


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 22, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Got started on this one with a minimal cleaning. The first two pics will be the "before". The wheels are pretty crusty but are laser straight and the hubs races and bearings look very good. Got everything apart, the tank was stubborn, but finally submitted in the end of the 5th round. Dipped it in a warm OA bath for a few hours and the pins look solid. Amazing stuff. My plan is to try and locate a front fender, then a light. Got bars on the way.View attachment 318730 View attachment 318738 View attachment 318739



Nice snag Frank. I saw the listing for that.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (May 22, 2016)

That's such a nice bike!


----------



## Robertriley (May 22, 2016)

Man....those turned out clean


----------



## pedal_junky (May 23, 2016)

Got the paint cleaned up. Different wheelset on it now, working on the og wheels. Got some goodies in today from rustjunkie along with a super nice Mesinger B60.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken this was the give-away bike at this years Get-A-Grip bicycle show in Cleveland, Tn. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 1, 2016)

Seller did say the bike was from Tennessee and he took it in on trade. After some quick investigative work, this is what I found. You are correct Shawn.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 3, 2016)

Reason for the front fender being cut, anyone? It had a motor on it. Details to follow.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 3, 2016)

Great job!  I'm so regretting not grabbing this when I could.   I can'r wait to hear about the motor


----------

